# plowing during a driving ban



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For the insurance guys. I heard if your out driving during a ban and get into an accident you won't be covered?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That hasn't been mythbusters tested yet.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

GV what did your agent say when you asked him?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

GV is alive after the 6ft? Wow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snow tracker;1880150 said:


> GV what did your agent say when you asked him?


My wife was babbling on about from a highly respectable site.Facebook.:laughing:


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Great question GV. If I am correct, breaking any government
order precludes your insurance from
Responding. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

SnowFakers;1880211 said:


> GV is alive after the 6ft? Wow


Laugh My Ass Off !!!!:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnowFakers;1880211 said:


> GV is alive after the 6ft? Wow


Actually,it was 7ft of snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In Canada, if it's not a criminal code conviction your insurance would still be in force. Driving on a closed road or during a driving ban would get you a fine, but would not negate your insurance.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Your wife's friends on FB should go back out an shovel more snow instead of typing. I don't know your state's laws but in DE we are allowed to drive in a Level 2 driving ban, assuming your are licensed and insured to plow snow. Which we can assume that everyone on here is, but can't say the same for every guy/gal out there with a plow. Possibly after a level 2 my insurance may not cover, but I guess it is something I should look into since I have to stop over to my insurance carrier this week. 

Michael


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mr.Markus;1886909 said:


> In Canada, if it's not a criminal code conviction your insurance would still be in force. Driving on a closed road or during a driving ban would get you a fine, but would not negate your insurance.


I would agree it would be the same in the states. It would only be a problem if you got stuck on a snow emergency route or called for help then you would get a ticket.


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

That's would be a good excuse to tell the customers why there driveway isn't done.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

lol, that is excuse no 78 on why NSP's can't pay their subs


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Just talked to my agent about another issue, while on the phone I posed this question. Of course your covered. They are obligated to cover you per the contract. Now they may drop you just like to many tickets or drunk driving. Those things are illegal as well but you still covered.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Only applies to women drivers.:crying:


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

Pretty sure in my area snow removal equipment is exempted from driving ban during a snow/ice emergency. Have driven past local/county/staties law enforcement after level 4's been called and not a second look. I would think if the insurance underwriters would take the snow removal business premium they quoted, then they would be bound to honor their insurance coverage. Just sayin.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe in MA snow removal operation's are allowed to continue during driving bans. two years ago I got pulled over TWICE while running home during a driving ban from our sites to grab more clothes and the cops let me go and said keep doing work once they saw i was on the clock. Not sure what made them want to pull me over considering the flashing lights, two snowblowers, five shovels, and 300+ lbs of ice melt in the bed of the truck. I was the shoveling guy!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We don't Have these terms y'all speak off in the Midwest. They know we are a lawless society in Chicago full of nitwits and nincompoops who can't even drive on clear days, so why even try to regulate in crappy blizzard type conditions.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1888457 said:


> We don't Have these terms y'all speak off in the Midwest. They know we are a lawless society in Chicago full of nitwits and nincompoops who can't even drive on clear days, so why even try to regulate in crappy blizzard type conditions.


Not 100% true, during the 2011 storm Lake County had a ban in affect on all roads in the county. I was snowed in for a couple of hours with 7 foot snow drifts all over the place.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Way to prove his point...LOL


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1888457 said:


> We don't Have these terms y'all speak off in the Midwest. They know we are a lawless society in Chicago full of nitwits and nincompoops who can't even drive on clear days, so why even try to regulate in crappy blizzard type conditions.


LMAO. A Little black ice in my area Thanksgiving eve. and about 50 wrecks in a hour. Same scenario when heavy snowfall starts. Law enforcement too busy dealing with "civilians" to care about us. I would bet the 4 out of 10 civilians that actually had insurance turned in a claim and were covered even though an emergency was called.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Insurance guy here by day, street plower by night

Unless it is a criminal Act you are still covered for all parts, if a Criminal Act is deemed, then the damage you cause would be covered but damage to your property (vehicle) and Bodily injury to yourself, would not be covered. 

Also just because there is a driving ban, there would have to be a Declared and granted Marshall Law for it to be really enforceable, now try to explain that to the cop detaining you for violating the driving ban. ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Driving bans and many other "laws" don't apply to snowplowers. Red lights, stop signs, speed limits, one way streets, etc. lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1891010 said:


> Driving bans and many other "laws" don't apply to snowplowers. Red lights, stop signs, speed limits, one way streets, etc. lol


Overwidth plows do apply, just ask the local DOT.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1888457 said:


> We don't Have these terms y'all speak off in the Midwest. They know we are a lawless society in Chicago full of nitwits and nincompoops who can't even drive on clear days, so why even try to regulate in crappy blizzard type conditions.


Nitwits and nincompoops, so you have been to Flint Michigan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;1891016 said:


> Overwidth plows do apply, just ask the local DOT.


LOL,

I know of a few tickets given for those here in Kent County, but they deserved it. Idiots running up busy roads during rush hour that kind of thing. For the most part, especially during the night, they leave loaders and tractors alone.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

snoworks1;1890677 said:


> Not 100% true, during the 2011 storm Lake County had a ban in affect on all roads in the county. I was snowed in for a couple of hours with 7 foot snow drifts all over the place.


I remember that as i was out plowing I saw a police officer stuck he was in a tahoe i I told him put it in 4 wheel drive he said I don't have 4 wheel drive I had to say ok then why are you out in 2 feet of snow the he replied getting dinner for the rest of the station


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1891010 said:


> Driving bans and many other "laws" don't apply to snowplowers. Red lights, stop signs, speed limits, one way streets, etc. lol


True on that,


----------



## montec (Nov 12, 2014)

We used to not have issues when they closed interstates and issued no travel advised. 

Then businesses started dinging people for not being able to make it into work. Being a Regional hub City and people driving in from anywhere of 10-40+miles out, people be came daring and were driving around barricades and getting stuck and then causing all sorts of problems cause they were out in FWD cars and those stupid car SUV thingy's that can't go thru 2" of snow. Now you get a $250 fine, and pay for the crew that has to come out to get you, which includes police, ambulance, possibly firetruck, road crew, and tow truck.

Call me crazy but I love being out in the mess of blizzards. I carry, chain, tow rope, tow strap, 2 grain shovels, CB radio, water, food and cell phone with charger. I go and have a blast and test my skills. I've spent 2hrs digging myself out of a ditch before, its cold so you do it in stages. However I steer clear of anyone while out. Spending $120 replacing a rear axle shaft cause I pushed it too hard and took on solid object was worth knowing that nope don't do that again. Learn by trial and error. Grew up in the country loved driving loose gravel, the fun you can have being out of control as some call it, other say taming the beast.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Doesn't happen much here.Last ban was great,I picked up a a backhoe and drove it to my city 12 miles. Went by state police,local police and they could care less .Try that on any other day here and I'd probably be shot!


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

Snow tracker;1887479 said:


> Just talked to my agent about another issue, while on the phone I posed this question. Of course your covered. They are obligated to cover you per the contract. Now they may drop you just like to many tickets or drunk driving. Those things are illegal as well but you still covered.


 I think thats pretty much the policy everywhere but, you bring up a great point. I shall bug my insurance company first thing tomorrow with that question. No one likes playing "what if?" but its safe to say if your out there with proper equipment and on-the-clock doing your job in a safe, respectable manner and due to unforeseen circumstances a collision occured, you should be covered as any other instance.
Very good insight Tracker...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

During Nemo, CT closed down all the roads except for emergency vehicles. 
I passed several cops and didn't get a second look while driving with the plow. 
I did see a truck with no plow get pulled over the guy arrested for driving during the ban, pulled him over right into the place I was plowing, lucky I had cleared that area out where he pulled in.
The guys truck was still there 3 days later and I had to go back and cleanup that one area.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1891022 said:


> LOL,
> 
> I know of a few tickets given for those here in Kent County, but they deserved it. Idiots running up busy roads during rush hour that kind of thing. For the most part, especially during the night, they leave loaders and tractors alone.


We get ticketed for 9'2" Boss V plows down here. I swear that motor carrier is robo cop. Guy can measure a plow going by him at 45mph.


----------



## charmander01 (Dec 28, 2014)

i have found that driving during the bans as long as you are careful is not looked down upon too much by local enforcement. around my way they understand that you are actually helping the community and not harming it.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

lol, driving bans mean the cops need to get out of the way, park at dunkin donuts and let us do our jobs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm sure this will be put to the test in the next couple of days....good luck guys


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1939302 said:


> I'm sure this will be put to the test in the next couple of days....good luck guys


Police could chase you in the garbage trucks with the plows on them


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IF they can catch me, they can ticket me. 

I've never heard of a driving ban here, although I have heard the cops pull off the road at night except for emergency calls.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Driving ban goes into effect in a few hours but the state specifically says it does not apply to snow removal (public or private) so no issue here, cops can't say anything.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JoeG3;1939812 said:


> Driving ban goes into effect in a few hours but the state specifically says it does not apply to snow removal (public or private) so no issue here, cops can't say anything.


When the snow plowing happens in a timely manner, it makes the politicians look good. They're not going to say anything anyway.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1939493 said:


> IF they can catch me, they can ticket me.
> 
> I've never heard of a driving ban here, although I have heard the cops pull off the road at night except for emergency calls.


This is pretty much common practice. You see a group of them in a plowed lot or a diner.


----------

